# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  منتدي محبي المريخ

## مرهف

*كل ما احاول ادخل بتجيني الرساله دي
Bandwidth Limit Exceeded

The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to the site owner reaching his/her bandwidth limit. Please try again later
الحاصل شنو ؟
...
*

----------


## وليد

*أنا برضو لقيتا الصباح ... 
الظاهر كوتة الشهر دا كملت يا عبد القادر والله أعلم !

*

----------


## ziyada

*حتى انت يا قدوره؟؟؟ انا طبعا ما بفهم فى التكنلوجيا بتاعتكم دى ,,,لكن حصلت لى فى الجماهير قبل كده وعذبتنى ,,,قالو لى يمكن over loaded 
*

----------


## tito_santana

*معناها ان المشكلة في خدمة الموقع وهو السيرفر الخاص بالموقع ...
نتمني ان تزول قريبا مع انها تأخذ وقتا ليس بالقليل
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*نتمنى عودة عاجلة لمنتدى محبى المريخ عشان نشوف فى كلام تانى اتقال فى بوست الاخ العزيز جدا عماد عبد الله عن التجمع
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*وانا غيرت الايميل بتاعي ولحدي اليوم بيقول لي حسابك في انتظار موافقة المدير العام 
*

----------


## كونان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

نتمنى عودة عاجلة لمنتدى محبى المريخ عشان نشوف فى كلام تانى اتقال فى بوست الاخ العزيز جدا عماد عبد الله عن التجمع



 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه وليد والله انت عسل 
*

----------


## المريخابى

*الصفوة كيف انا بحب اى زول ملايخابى
                        	*

----------


## النجم السامق

*يا مرهف  تجاوز حد عرض النطاق الترددي الخادم هو غير قادر على الخدمة مؤقتا 
 

يعني الشباب عليهم حمولة زيادة من المتصفحين أو حملواللموقع  صور تقيلة ولازم يزيدوا الباندودث بدفع رسوم إضافية للسيرفر المستضيف أو يخخفوا من الأرشيف القديم إذا ما عندهم مبالغ إضافية بالذات الصور لأنها حجمها كبير والله أعلم؟


*

----------


## acba77

*يعطيكم العافيه ياصفوه
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*يامرهف لقوك رشاشة قامو حظروك من الاي بي بتاعك
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*يا اخوي مرهف سيبك منو وخليك في حقك ده، انا لي سنين ما عارف ارجع كان بي واسطة ولا بدون واسطة 
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*انتو كويسين 
اما انا فحتى الان عضويتى لم تنشط منذ مدة طوييييييلة جدا
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*السلام عليكم ياصفوة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*السلام عليكم 
الحاصل شنو يا اخوانه اي زول ماسك موضوع براهو  
التوقعات شنو للمبارة الجاية دي شكلكم كدا عارفين المريخ طائر 
(بسالك يا نفسي وين امتع عيوني - لو ما عشقتا مريخ كاربوني )
:bngo9::enfjaar:
*

----------

